# Drip Edge Dilemma



## edward (Sep 15, 2021)

I have inherited an old house that has been re-roofed - now two layers. The house had no gutters and no drip edge. So I have been replacing / repairing the fascia and soffits from water damage. The 'new' roof has about 1/2" shingle over hang beyond the fascia boards (should be 1 1/2")
My questions:
when / if I install a new drip edge and space it away from the fascia boards about 1/2" the drip edge will extend beyond the edge of the shingles by about 1/4".
my options are - 1) install the drip edge flush against the fascia boards, or 2) let the drip edge stick out past the shingle edge and seal the shingles to the drip edge to provide a water barrier.

What would you do?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

edward said:


> I have inherited an old house that has been re-roofed - now two layers. The house had no gutters and no drip edge. So I have been replacing / repairing the fascia and soffits from water damage. The 'new' roof has about 1/2" shingle over hang beyond the fascia boards (should be 1 1/2")
> My questions:
> when / if I install a new drip edge and space it away from the fascia boards about 1/2" the drip edge will extend beyond the edge of the shingles by about 1/4".
> my options are - 1) install the drip edge flush against the fascia boards, or 2) let the drip edge stick out past the shingle edge and seal the shingles to the drip edge to provide a water barrier.
> ...


Personally, I'd put it up snug after hanging the gutter. It's a PITA to get the back edge of guttering under the down lip of the drip edge.


----------

